# Trade Options - Colour Vision



## XtremeEuph (8 Apr 2007)

As a new comer to the forums, I appreciate all the following responses. (and criticisms).  I sincerely apologize for repeating a topic that has probably been asked ten million times, though I seem to be one of those complainers on the side of "I searched but couldn't find an answer".   I am a 16 (almost 17) year old highschool student from south-western Manitoba, dying to get some military experience NOW!  My nearest unit is 26th Field Regiment in Brandon, and is the only unit that I can commute to without a great deal of traveling.  I talked to the recruiter (Sgt. Lee McAleer, really nice ) and my application has been sent away, she said it looked fine.  I am just waiting for a reply for my examination dates.  Yes, the arising problem, I am colour blind.  Wow I never thought it would ever **** me off like this in life.  The only available Reserve trade near me is Artillery Soldier , which appeals to me anyway.   I am told that you cannot be colour blind at all to join the artillery, but the chart provided by (random member) states that you can join the artillery with a CV2 classification.  I haven't had time to contact a medic (which I plan to if i do not get an answer here) to find out where I sit.  I really do not feel like waiting a whole year for regular force, and with another trade. ( I am planning on graduating first).  I have taken the Ishihara colour vision tests and yes, I fail consistently.  The thing is, no body would really know I am colour blind unless I told them.  I can identify almost every colour except very very distinct shades, such as very light green and yellow , very light blue and purple, very dark green and brown etc.  But red is red green is green and blue is blue.  I find it strange how I still get the same answers on the test for a few questions as a normal colour vision participant would (and the test says i shouldnt, but the rest I fail).   She said she could offer me a support trade (sounds boring to me for a 16 year old.....what is available anyway?  ).  I am already looking forward to Basic Training but now i am in a tangle because I am not sure if I will go through.  2 and a half hours away is armoured, musician,  infantry, and much more in Winnipeg.  I don't see why there would be a problem because I bet I can distinguish all the ammunition colour codes apart from each other, I just fail the tests. WHY!!! Once again sorry for filling up the forum with new posts, I will try to control it.  Thank you very much for any replies and information.


Kevin


----------



## Donut (8 Apr 2007)

I've met several people who are varying degrees of colour blind, yet still able to pass the tests due to various means of compensation.

Ask the recruiter if there's a position in the Medical det attached to the guns in Brandon...I know they've got one, it's headed by a FF/Paramedic, and they're a det of the Field Amb in Winnipeg.  It's one of the trades that will keep you out in the field, close to the troops, able to do just about all the neat stuff the gunners are going to do, and increasingly transferable to the regs.

I didn't give you the standard "Do a search" reply because I've been having issues with the search function of late, too   ;D

Hope it works out for you,

PMT


----------



## old medic (8 Apr 2007)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> I am told that you cannot be colour blind at all to join the artillery, but the chart provided by (random member) states that you can join the artillery with a CV2 classification.  I haven't had time to contact a medic (which I plan to if i do not get an answer here) to find out where I sit.  I really do not feel like waiting a whole year for regular force, and with another trade. ( I am planning on graduating first).  I have taken the Ishihara colour vision tests and yes, I fail consistently.



Failing the Ishihara plates only means you are CV2 at most.  You would still need to complete another test.
That one would determine if you are CV2 or CV3.


----------



## XtremeEuph (8 Apr 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I've met several people who are varying degrees of colour blind, yet still able to pass the tests due to various means of compensation.
> 
> Ask the recruiter if there's a position in the Medical det attached to the guns in Brandon...I know they've got one, it's headed by a FF/Paramedic, and they're a det of the Field Amb in Winnipeg.  It's one of the trades that will keep you out in the field, close to the troops, able to do just about all the neat stuff the gunners are going to do, and increasingly transferable to the regs.




Do you have any where I could read more information about this? Can I still get in with my level of education?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Donut (8 Apr 2007)

Hmmm, you COULD ask the recruiter.


----------



## XtremeEuph (9 Apr 2007)

I understand that, but I was asking for more information on what specific trade he was talking about.

Thanks

Oh, and PS.  If there still is a possibility of me joining the artillery, could someone give me a head's up or a helping hand?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Apr 2007)

as a fromer soldier who was rated CV3, there are alot of trades open to you  but you must realize that  some of the trades closed to you are for your own safety and the safety of others around you.

I was in the INF then transfered to pay  clerk ( trade now closed) , i owuld go see the recruiter near you and ask to see the vision requirements listing for all trades and see if any  suit your vision and interests. I know it is hard to accept being colour blind and being shut out of the fun trades. No one but a few friends and soem family members realized I was colour blind growing up , my  father still has a hard time accepting it, after all I dress so nice, ( it is all the same colours ).
check with your recruiter and see what trades are offered, and  go for a retest and see how they  would rate your visiion.
good luck my  colour challenged friend


----------



## BernDawg (22 Apr 2007)

I'm CV3 as well.  Joined as a rifleman back in 85 and now I'm a carpenter.  It pisses me off some times but usually I don't notice it.  I just make sure someone else mixes the paint colours in the shop.


----------

